# Euroferries



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I think Euroferries looks ready to roll...

www.euroferries.co.uk

How fabulous will that be to have a high speed craft on the Eastern Channel.

I hope to be on the first voyage!

Russell


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi. R561.
When do you hope to go.
We have just put in loads of dates and it just keeps stating no sailings.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Early December worked OK when I tried.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

teensvan said:


> We have just put in loads of dates and it just keeps stating no sailings.


It says "please put a date on or after 14th November"

I put in 2 dates at the end of November:

£135.50	
Route	Depart	Arrive/Duration
Ramsgate to Boulogne Thu 26 Nov 09 08:35 10:50 1hr 15min
Boulogne to Ramsgate Mon 30 Nov 09 15:50 16:05 1hr 15min

£190.00	
Route	Depart	Arrive/Duration
Ramsgate to Boulogne Wed 25 Nov 09 21:05 23:20 1hr 15min
Boulogne to Ramsgate Mon 30 Nov 09 11:40 11:55 1hr 15min

£244.50	
Route	Depart	Arrive/Duration
Ramsgate to Boulogne Thu 26 Nov 09 12:45 15:00 1hr 15min
Boulogne to Ramsgate Mon 30 Nov 09 20:00 20:15 1hr 15min

Gerald


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Just tried for one way quote 14th jan will not quote for that date but comes up with 10th jan £90. Pleased I have just booked tunnel with CCC 14th jan 7am £58.50 and quicker.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

As far as I know, the first sailing is the 14th November, although I THINK Incat 51 is still in the Canary Islands. 

The pricing seems off beam to me. 

Russell


----------

